# Hello everyone!



## Sebastijan Duh (Apr 26, 2018)

I guess it's time to introduce myself. I believe there is no better way to do so than with music, so here are a couple of tracks :







Let me know what you think.

Cheers!


----------



## Loïc D (Apr 26, 2018)

Welcome and congrats, all tracks are very well arranged.
Are you professional ?


----------



## Sebastijan Duh (May 2, 2018)

LowweeK said:


> Welcome and congrats, all tracks are very well arranged.
> Are you professional ?


Thank you LowweeK! 
Yes, i am a professional - meaning my only source of income is music


----------



## JTJohnson (May 3, 2018)

Hey mate. Welcome


----------

